
Show HN: Build your own local lockdown economy - harryleeming
https://www.edinburghlockdowneconomy.com/your-local-lockdown-economy
======
ksangeelee
While I think the idea is good, this is really just a local business
directory, of which there have been many. There's not much I could find that
specifically addresses problems of lockdown.

Regardless, it's always good to see alternatives to Facebook groups.

The nature of the business should perhaps be more prominent than the name -
it's what they sell that's important when browsing a directory.

I also note that while Edinburgh is the target, businesses from Fife and East
Lothian are not easily distinguishable from more relevant local businesses.

Some kind of map integration would be useful to see location and, where
relevant, delivery radius (which seems to be an issue at the moment). This
would help me work out what I could reasonably collect in a single trip.

Good effort, particularly the information to others to reproduce their own
versions. I think there's work to do to make it live up to its name.

~~~
tommyharries
100% a local business directory but we tried to apply a lens of 'what are
these businesses doing differently during lockdown'. For some this is a huge
shift in their business model or way of operating, others it might just be
shipping free to local people.

We'd love to add a solid way of helping people only see which services they
can have delivered to them. The issue here is that every business has a
different rule - 1m radius from shop, specific postcodes, only on certain days
of the week. We're no-coders and this problem pretty much exposes the
limitations of a solution like this. Despite that, it would still take a
developer weeks to crack that one and how many extra weeks to ensure the 500+
business listings had the right data to support a technical solution. We
gambled that lockdown wouldn't last long enough to invest in it and instead
just show a delivery area label so you can see at a glance.

